# Stihl 041



## 4x4American (Sep 11, 2012)

my buddy's pops has an old stihl 041 that he said would sell to me for $150, not sure on the condition but he generally keeps everything of his in good condition. i think his pop bought it new back in the day. is this a good deal or is this what they go for? havent found any on CL to compare the price. going to look at it this weekend. comes with 20" bar and a rsc chain


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 11, 2012)

Nope, lousy deal, wouldn't touch it...... what's his number.


----------



## 4x4American (Sep 11, 2012)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Nope, lousy deal, wouldn't touch it...... what's his number.



can and string only, he dont gotta phone up in the mountains


----------



## yettiattack (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 044 strongly suggest i ran ms 44things a gutless pos so depends on condition of saw could be a deal


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 20, 2012)

041s are cool old saws. Lots of power but heavy and kinda bulky. 150 sounds good especially if you know the owner took care of it. After you buy it post some pics.We love pics!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## trees2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought my first 041 farm boss back in 1974. The price I paid was $ 312.00 new. I know that saw inside and out . I use to race that saw in the 3.72 class at all the woodsman contests around New England. I wish I still had it as a keep sake. But do yourself a favor, buy a newer saw.Is that saw an 041 ,041 av or 041 ave?


----------



## B Harrison (Sep 20, 2012)

If its not an AV or an AVE I would pass.
My dad got laid off in the 70's and decided to cut firewood for a living, He bought all of them 041, 041 av and a super. The 041 AV is still running strong and in fact I have a (rare for me) job today so I cleaned it up last night and sharpened the chain. They are heavy, and cut kinda slow when compaired to newer saws, but with a 20" or less bar you should be happy. 

Pro's after 35+ years my saw cranks in 5 pulls or less if not used in months
I can burry a 16" bar in locust and keep on pulling, the saw has a pretty good amount of power
They are easy to use and very safe, I have never had mine kick back enough to matter.

There older than a lot of operators and can put in more hours than we can too!

Ohh and hello!


----------



## 4x4American (Sep 26, 2012)

Rookie1 said:


> 041s are cool old saws. Lots of power but heavy and kinda bulky. 150 sounds good especially if you know the owner took care of it. After you buy it post some pics.We love pics!:msp_biggrin:



how do you post pictures?


----------



## 4x4American (Sep 26, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> If its not an AV or an AVE I would pass.
> My dad got laid off in the 70's and decided to cut firewood for a living, He bought all of them 041, 041 av and a super. The 041 AV is still running strong and in fact I have a (rare for me) job today so I cleaned it up last night and sharpened the chain. They are heavy, and cut kinda slow when compaired to newer saws, but with a 20" or less bar you should be happy.
> 
> Pro's after 35+ years my saw cranks in 5 pulls or less if not used in months
> ...



its an av


----------



## johninky (Sep 26, 2012)

My father bought one new. Probably never cut more than 10 trees with it. May even had its original chain. I got it after he passed. Cut one tree with it and didn't think much of the saw. Heavy, cut slow and just felt clunky to me. Sold it and bought a Solo 656. Worlds better than the 041 imo. A great Aunt last year gave me a 029S and I actually like it.


----------

